# Sound decoder CV question



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which sound decoders use CVs 5 and 6? All my Tsunamis don't seem to, but my Paragon 2/3-equipped engines do, and I think my QSI Titan-reequipped BLI N&W 611 does as well.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I have no experience with Paragon or QSi, but the tsunami decoders _some_ use cv 5 and 6 ... most diesel ones don't, but most steam ones do use those two cv's ... no idea why they don't use them on most diesel tsunami's ...


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There seems to be be no universal standards across different manufacturers regarding what CVs are used for what. Maybe to with steam and diesel applications?


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

The reason I ask is because CV's 2, 5, and 6 make it much easier to speed-match locomotives.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

Here are the NMRA standards: 

5 and 6 are optional:

http://www.nmra.org/sites/default/f...coder_cvs_2012.07.pdf#page=1&zoom=auto,-73,56

Peter


----------



## fs2k4pilot (Jan 5, 2013)

Too bad, they're really useful. I don't have a Bachrus bench or anything with which to screw around with speed tables.


----------



## dave2744 (Dec 18, 2014)

I use the trim CVs, 66 & 95 to accumplish the speed limiting characteristics. Also, you can play around with the the CV 25 to choose appropriate curves of performance at given throttle settings. You can achieve amazing results by adjusting these in combination. Use a sheet of paper to log each INDIVIDUAL change. Do adjust ONLY one item at a time. I know this is time consuming, but if you make more than one change at a time, you won't know which CV gave you the results you see. Good luck, Dave


----------

